# trying to restore lost PDA address book



## theproducer5 (May 18, 2002)

hi, i didn't realize there were different ways to sync your pda with your desktop and i accidentally synced my empty address book with my address book of many many entries. is there a way i can get this back? my stupid PDA didn't keep my entries when i installed fresh batteries.


----------



## theproducer5 (May 18, 2002)

i guess i should tell you what i'm running. i have win98 using a palm m100 series if that helps. thanks a lot.


----------



## frenat (Jul 6, 1999)

I'm not sure if the palm sync program does this but the visor one does. Everything that I have ever had installed on my visor whether I have since uninstalled it or not is kept in an archive directory. The best advice I can give is to look through the folders of the program and see if you can find something like that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

Assuming you only synced one time, and that one time being the time you lost your data, there is one and only one thing you can try. Do a search for address.dat and address.bak. Those files should be in C:\palm\(username folder. e.g. Adam Smith would show up as smitha)\address. Ultimatly the files should be in your folder. First, bacup both files. Highlight both files, right click and select copy. Paste them to your desktop. Now, rename the files in your search window. Rename address.dat to address.old and rename address.bak to address.dat (to rename right click and select rename). Close the search window. Open the Palm desktop and see if your addresses are back. If you are not using palm desktop, post back with more info. If the address book is back make sure you setup your software for desktop overwrites handheld. If you do not know how to change those settings, post back.

If you hotsynced and lost the data and then hotsynced again in an attempt to restore the data then it is lost. The only exception veing is if you synced to the wrong profile. If you have more then one profile post back.


----------

